# To The Racers In Nyc



## ALLEZPRO (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi 

I just moved to Brooklyn around Prospect park area. I raced in France from 1996 to 2000.
I made the decision to get back into racing but first I need to get back into a big training!

I would like to know if there are specific times and locations where I could catch up with a group of racers around Brooklyn. 
I know there are tones of areas around here and Manhattan to train. I want to make sure I am using the safest roads to get to them.
I am also very interested in any information regarding clubs and teams to race around NYC. I would like to have racers' opinions before I sign up with any club or team.

thank you very much for your help!
I hope to meet some of you on races somewhere around here

Greg


----------



## jarheadnyc (Oct 16, 2002)

*NYC Racing & Cycling Clubs*

Racing 
www.crca.net

Clubs
www.nycc.org
www.5bbc.org


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Greg,

Welcome to the "hood".
The racing scene here is very good, so get out there and train.....

I also live in this near Prospect Park, so I would say the best place to train is in the park.... Depending on what your schedule is, I think that there is a real early AM pre work ride, I think they meet around 6 am or something like that (too early for me) 
There is also a group that usually meets around 9:30 or 10 though for the most part they are not racers, you can also train in Central Park, the loop is longer so it is a bit less boring.
On the weekends most guys head out over the GW Bridge and out into NJ where the roads are quieter. if you are interested you are welcome to join me some weekend and I can show you the route.

Check out the links that the other poster posted, CRCA is the biggest racing club, though they are based in Manhattan, there is a small one based in Brooklyn, a very friendly group of guys, it's called BVF (Brooklyn Velo Force). as far as teams go, well there are lots of those as well, but it all depends on what category you will be racing etc....

I hope this helps, enjoy the warm weather while it's here.

I just moved to Brooklyn around Prospect park area. I raced in France from 1996 to 2000.
I made the decision to get back into racing but first I need to get back into a big training!

I would like to know if there are specific times and locations where I could catch up with a group of racers around Brooklyn. 
I know there are tones of areas around here and Manhattan to train. I want to make sure I am using the safest roads to get to them.
I am also very interested in any information regarding clubs and teams to race around NYC. I would like to have racers' opinions before I sign up with any club or team.

thank you very much for your help!
I hope to meet some of you on races somewhere around here

Greg

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ALLEZPRO (Dec 28, 2004)

*prospect parc rides*

Hi,

thank you very much for your information, I actually just got my equipment from France so I am going to be able to start training probably this week!
I would be really interested if some week end , you can show me that ride to the GW bridge to get off to New Jersey.
I am going to be in the park some days this week, let me know if you plan to ride . if not, we'll try to catch up sometime over the next weeks.

Best and Happy New Year!

Greg







trener1 said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> Welcome to the "hood".
> The racing scene here is very good, so get out there and train.....
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey There,

I might be in the park tomorrow or Friday depending on the weather and my schedule.
I won't be going over the GW this weekend, but perhaps next weekend.
Feel free to email me at trener1 at gmail . com




ALLEZPRO said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you very much for your information, I actually just got my equipment from France so I am going to be able to start training probably this week!
> I would be really interested if some week end , you can show me that ride to the GW bridge to get off to New Jersey.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ALLEZPRO (Dec 28, 2004)

*none*

Hi,

I will also be in the park friday morning except if it rains!
Let me know if you do so what time you will start to train.

thank you very much










trener1 said:


> Hey There,
> 
> I might be in the park tomorrow or Friday depending on the weather and my schedule.
> I won't be going over the GW this weekend, but perhaps next weekend.
> Feel free to email me at trener1 at gmail . com


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jarheadnyc (Oct 16, 2002)

*AllezPro*

Check your private messages.


----------

